# Probleme mit NIC

## roj33768

hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit einer Netzwerkkarte, wenn ich von dem Gentoo Install-Iso boote werden mir 2 Netzwerkkarten angezeigt, eine 3Com karte und eine mit Realtek 8139 Chipsatz. Soweit ist auch noch alles in Ordnung denn hier funtionieren beide Karten einwandfrei. Wenn ich jedoch nach Stage 3 in das installierte System boote wird nur die 3Com Karte erkannt. 

Ich hab das Modul 8139too schon fest und als Modul in den Kernel kompiliert. Die Netzwerkkarte wird aber nicht erkannt bzw. das Modul lässt sich nicht laden.

Vielleicht weiss jemand Rat??

----------

